# This is what I feed my doves.



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hello everybody,

I'm in Egypt and we don't really have many bird products here so I wanted your feedback on what I feed Noddy and Linda my Senegal doves.

I give them a mix of:
Goldenfeast California Blend (Get it from the States so can't feed it exclusively!)
Uncooked short grained Egyptian rice
Split yellow lentils
Some round seed, yellowish and about the size of a lentil (don't know its name in English but they love it)
Black Nigella seeds
Crushed cuttlefish bone
Herb Salad
Canary seeds
Sesame seeds
Crushed freezedried mealworms
Wheat

Sometimes I'll add crushed peanuts.
I read a lot about everyone feeding peas but mine don't eat peas, I think they're too big for them? Senegals are rather small doves. They also don't eat the popcorn corn, though I did handfeed it to Noddy when he was young.

Sometimes I'll give them some broccoli but they don't seem too interested in greens?

Every once in a while I put a liquid vitamin D,E & A in their water, and of course garlic and ACV (not at once!).

Does this sound ok? Am I missing something? Any advice is much appreciated! Thanks in advance.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It sounds fine to me.
If you have wild birds seed available on the market, that will do. I have bunch of Senegals and they are doing fine on it. Corn and bigger peas, you can crush (I use old coffee grinder) before giving them. Multivitamins and minerals in the water replaces greens. If you want you can try to cut broccoli and other greens into small peaces and mix with seeds. (They should be replaced after 1~2 hours though as they spoil on the teat).
Black rape seeds, sunflower, niger are oily and should be given in small quantities, the same is with peanuts. I give mine old whole wheat bread as a treat.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi & thanks for the reply, much appreciated 

From what I've read on the forums frozen peas are thawed and given to the pijjies, but in the bird seed I get from the US I find dried small peas, not sure if I will be able to find those small dried peas. Do you grind the popcorn corn to a powder? I'm worried of sharp edges as I read here on the forums they can cause infection or canker? A friend of mine feeds her birds cracked corn (the regular sort).

I will give them the nigella seeds less frequently.

I usually give the broccoli alone in a dish I will add them to the seeds as you suggested but when it's a bit cooler, the weather here is terrible, very very hot and extremely humid! 

Forgot to add, I also give them wheat.

Thanks again! You're very helpful indeed.


----------



## malspie (Aug 7, 2009)

Once I had given my piggy full corn and I could see them walking around carrying them in their mouth, only then I realized that they cannot bite them in to pieces and are used to just gobbling them up..


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

I think pijjies are able to eat larger sized things than dove. Senegal doves are quite small. It's strange because my sister had a pigeon and she tried feeding him thawed peas he didn't touch them. Maybe it's a regional thing too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your birds are getting a nice variety and I appreciate you making sure they are getting a good diet.

Here is what is in a standard pigeon seed, some of these seeds can be given to doves.

http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

In regards to frozen/defrosted peas and conr, those are normally used for emergency feeding of injured/lost pigeons and youngsters just learning to eat. pigeons usually eat dry seeds as is on the link.

I think the black nigella seed is fine but given in moderation.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

No Penname, you leave corn in smaller pieces big enough for bird to swallow. (I would write corn flour, wouldn’t I?  )
Do not worry about sharp edges. Birds know how to handle their food. Anyone who writes that seeds or other type of food can cause canker is in great error.
Mistake is coming form following:
- Canker is caused by protozoan organism called Trichomonas
- These organisms feed on bacteria
- Bacterial growth is increased on the injured and irritated places
- Food with sharp edges causes irritation and inflammation.
Yes it is logical, but NO in reality this is not happening. Healthy bird can swallow food without injury and irritation, even stones, shells etc. Why? Because nature created saliva for exactly this reason.
Stress, deprivation of food, water and unhygienic environment can cause canker much easier.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

My dove didnt eat peas eathier. I think she didnt know they were edible. After droping some in her beak, she started eating them on her own.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Your birds are getting a nice variety and I appreciate you making sure they are getting a good diet.
> 
> Here is what is in a standard pigeon seed, some of these seeds can be given to doves.
> 
> ...


That site is fantastic! I think the yellow round seeds I can't name are either milo or the biggish millet seeds. Thanks very much!


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for all your input everyone!  I keep learning more and more here.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Niloc5* - just keep in mind that these are Senegal doves. They are smaller than Collared doves and peas are way to big to be swalowed whole. Mine keep on trying thouhg. 
*Penname* - did you tried sprouts, my doves and pigeons are mad for them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

My ringnecks love safflower seeds, although I'm trying to picture how small a Senegal is (never seen a real one), so I'm not sure what else to advise you too feed...simply because I don't know if they can swallow it!  Plus you have quite a variety going on to begin with.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

*Senegal Dove size*

Senegal dove is bit bigger than sparrow 80~120 grams.
Approximately as the size on the picture.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi PENNAME, I think that what you are feeding your doves is fine and I would not worry that they are not getting enough protein. Peanuts and lentils are good sources so there is no need to mess with frozen peas. Is the rice that you feed brown or white the reason I ask brown rice is much better for the birds as the white rice has been striped of the germ and that is where the nutrients are found, brown rice is a very good source of the B vitamins.You are in EGYPT and it is a warm area so the need for corn is not very important.I find it intresting about the dried meal worms this is a great source vitamin B12 and protein I would say keep doing as you are and all should be fine with your birds.* .....GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Plamenh, thank you  So sort of between a ringneck dove and a diamond dove.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

add millet, they really like that.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I use this stuff for my guys*

http://www.rachelsrobin.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-12440

Seems to keep their feathers nice a smooth and shiny I also put some avian vitamins into their water cup about once a week or so.

NAB


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Hi PENNAME, I think that what you are feeding your doves is fine and I would not worry that they are not getting enough protein. Peanuts and lentils are good sources so there is no need to mess with frozen peas. Is the rice that you feed brown or white the reason I ask brown rice is much better for the birds as the white rice has been striped of the germ and that is where the nutrients are found, brown rice is a very good source of the B vitamins.You are in EGYPT and it is a warm area so the need for corn is not very important.I find it intresting about the dried meal worms this is a great source vitamin B12 and protein I would say keep doing as you are and all should be fine with your birds.* .....GEORGE


Hi George, thank for your reply. I give them short grained Egyptian rice and unmilled Basmati rice when I have it. You're right, the white rice lacks many nutrients so I'l try to give them brown rice more often. Strange that corn heats birds, I know it does this with horses, didn't know it did this with birds  I give them the mealworms because I do see the feral Senegals occasionally eating insects from the ground, plus when I got Noddy he was very weak and frail and the vet actually told me to feed him ground beef and liver. He hated the raw meat but liked the well cooked meat, go figure! He's a funny boy Noddy is


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> add millet, they really like that.


Hi Spirit Wings! I get them spray millet when I buy them the Herb Salad. Linda picks at it and Noddy will eat it on occasion when he bumps into it. The best thing about the Herb Salad is it's fragrant and I think it really helped Noddy a lot when he was learning how to eat on his own. Great stuff.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

nabisho said:


> http://www.rachelsrobin.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-12440
> 
> Seems to keep their feathers nice a smooth and shiny I also put some avian vitamins into their water cup about once a week or so.
> 
> NAB


Looks good, thanks for letting me know, and it's cheaper than the Golden Feast! I'll get that for them instead next time. Thanks again!


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Plamenh, thank you  So sort of between a ringneck dove and a diamond dove.


Yes I think that's about the size. Thanks for the lovely pic plamenh. When I got Noddy a ringneck dove she was huge compared to him. Sadly it didn't work out between them so I had to take her back to the pet shop. She was beautiful.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

plamenh said:


> *Niloc5* - just keep in mind that these are Senegal doves. They are smaller than Collared doves and peas are way to big to be swalowed whole. Mine keep on trying thouhg.
> *Penname* - did you tried sprouts, my doves and pigeons are mad for them.


Hi plamenh! Yes I did try the sprouts but to be honest I was terrified with the very hot and humid weather here and their old cage was made of wood so I was very scared of rot or something harmful happening to them. I know I'm too much of a mother hen but I get so scared about everything! The birds were rather indifferent to them which is strange.

Another problem is that because Noddy is blind he steps into the feed dish and walks on the food and spills half of it but perhaps now that their cage is stainless steel I'll give it another go.


----------

